

Twillage helps you find local events from twitter - ldenoue
http://twillage.com
We just opened Twillage, an event aggregator that mines twitter for local events and groups them by date and location. Let us know what you think. info@twillage.com
======
ldenoue
twillage now has fulltext search, e.g. find concerts in San Francisco:
<http://twillage.com/search?q=concert+san+francisco>

~~~
ldenoue
it's actually
[http://twillage.com/search?q=concert&city=san+francisco&...](http://twillage.com/search?q=concert&city=san+francisco&state=ca)

